
Blogposts Later - ciconia
https://medium.com/@farsi_mehdi/150-blogposts-later-24407e9ae449
======
ColinWright
The actual title is:

 _150 Blogposts later_

The HN submission algorithm strips leading numbers.

You don't have contact details in your profile so I can't tell you this
privately. Very likely, provided you do it soon, you can edit the submission
and re-insert the "150". You have about 2 hours, or until lots of people show
up and make lots of comments, or give you lots of upvotes.

